# Motherboard SUPERMICRO X9DRW-IF-O



## local (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello 
Is anybody run_ning_ FreeBSD on this motherboard: SUPERMICRO X9DRW-IF-O (2xCPU)?

Thanks.


----------

